# Any one use these goggles?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

I might get some Boardzone Goggles - Von Zipper Feenom Replicator von zipper feenoms

I know before i said i was gunna go with the dragons but if these are good,im buying them tonight

And would they look good with a white helmet?Im shit at style and that stuff


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dunno if you already bought them but they are sold here at a cheaper price, and you can have more selection...Von Zipper Goggles Von Zipper Feenom Goggles


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

I wanna buy it in canada,so when you said theyres more choices you are sorta saying they look gay?

i got my board and stuff on sierra, but this time i dont wanna pay too much for shipping,


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I say they look gay? I don't think so. And I live in Canada, and when I order from Sierra, shipping is free. So basically I'll be paying $98 while you'll be paying $111.99 (thats not including taxes or shipping). BUT your choice buddy. oh and, that $98 is TOTAL including taxes and shipping.


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

o well i didnt know the shipping was free
i will check out sierra then


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

those goggles are pimp. I like things with more color. But im getting a mental picture of a black jacket and all red pants to go with.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got a pair of Von Zipper Feenoms and I absolutely love them. They are so sweet. Great field of vision and they look great too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

i rock da Anon Figment goggles.sweet style to them


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

I was at Whistler/Blackcomb Wed-Fri last week. I have never seen so many Feenoms in one place at the same time. I thought I was unique cuz I never saw anyone with Feenoms at my local mountain. but at Whistler... wow. I was amazed.


----------

